# Egg Share at crowmwell Darlington ~ 2



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

   

Love Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Ooooooooooh I posted first lol    

I've got the AF from hell!   Just hope I get pg so I can get 9 months of peace from the old hag.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

U did it hunnie!!!Iam so over the moon for u god knows how u must be feeling, Bet ur way above cloud 9...Dont forget to leave some of ur baby dust on cromwells doorstep so i can collect it wen i go and get downregg drugs!

YOUR GOING TO BE A MAMMY! 

How many u got in there then?Ohhh wudnt we all like to know.
Have a happy and healthy 9months pregnancy hun
take care
kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi all,

Well DH's blood results come back clear! Just waiting on my last few now. 

My GP has posted copies of ALL the results to clinic so I'll phone next week to see if they've received them.

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya everyone

Vicki glad to here that ur hubbies results came back fine Good luck with the rest of urs hunnie,Good job i dont need my other 2 cos i still havent recieved them they have totally messed me around from day 1 these buggers!!!!!!  never mind thou i dont need them now iam changing docs dont want to see there ugly faces again aaarrggh i have started myself off now lol cracking up anyways iam on day 6 now so 15 days to go!!!!!! 
take care 
love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Morning Everyone

Hope you are all ok today folks! Tracy, my scan on Tuesday is at 2pm - will we be there at the same time?























Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello everyone

Little update from me i recieved a letter from claire at clinic just to let me no that my recipaint is waiting for a period which she is due on the 7th july then we can both get started,fingers crossed for me that af doesnt play up for her and delay things for me and recipiant,i do believe she is on pill so that will be helping also   

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Great stuff kelly!!   that means it's only a week away!! 

Scary or what  

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Great news Kelly






























We might end up on the 2ww at the same time! 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya girlies, 

Tracy - I'm there just before you.  About 1.30 this time i think.  Maybe we should have a secret wink!

Vicki - Glad the results have come back ok.

Kelly - Not long now!  

I'm fine.  Stimms scan on Tuesday so just hoping the little follies are growing.

Tracy xxx


----------



## marble

hello  

Vicki: having Af from hell may be a good thing gets rid of all the old lining before you start hope its the last one for a long time   glad dhs bloods came back clear 

kelly: I will leave you a lovely pile with your name on it , you are so close now great news

Tcbp: good luck for your scan on Tuesday

Tracy: good luck for your scan on Tuesday how are you feeling on stimms?

Im doing fine just have another 3 weeks wait  

Lots of luck to you all

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies

Tracy - I should be arriving as you are leaving     Just had an awful thought of me bumping into some lady and saying something along the lines of "Hi, are you Tracy?  I'm Tracy" to a complete stranger who has never heard of FF cos you will have walked out of the door ten minutes before that or something!   

Hope everyone ok and over the trauma of England getting beat now    Felt so sorry for them!  And us!

love
T
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....the Cromwell chicks are back!!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Except I now need to rejoin u all again 

Do you mind if I join you ?     (if you have an sense this time you'll say no  )

Nicky x x x


----------



## marble

so glad to be back will post more later
Nicky of course you can rejoin us


tracy and tcbp how are you both any news


----------



## emma73

hurrrraaaaayyyy - back online!!!
Hope all are well. 

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yep...I'm fine started my pill Friday just gone!

Just waiting for the call now to say the recipient is ready

Marble..How are you hunny  

Nicky...of course you can re-join us you numpty.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

My AF arrived on day 11.  We are fine.  Taking some time out for us.  No more treatment until Easter time.  

T


----------



## marble

aww tracy I am gutted for you

Vicki: good luck nearly august

I had my review and I am unable to egg share again as he thiks there is a problem with my egg quality 

I am not having any more treatment until and If I can control my pcos at the end of the day it would be pointless to waste so much £ with no change in my body 

Im sure if its even possible to try to reverse the effects of my Pcos but my mission is to try 

I still want to stay and support you all if thats ok

xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girlies 

Horrrray!!!!!!
I have made a new post with my update on. 

Hope everyone is doing good!

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww Tracy Pickle I'm so sorry hunny









Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Iam so sorry to hear such sad news for u girls (tracey-pickle) Wish there was sumthing i cud say or do to take away the pain,keep ur chin up and fight ur way through it,ur such strong girls to be where u are now,goodluck for woteva u both decide upon next
thinking of u both
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Oh i am so sorry Tracy, ~ hoping the clinic can offer some answers for you,

thinking of you

Sara xxx [br]: 1/08/06, 16:56

marble Hun I just wanted to say I know it seems impossible as a fellow PCOS sufferer I know how you must be feeling, I am so scared of my treatment being affected by this horrible syndrome,

However I totally understand how you feel the good news is that I have been advised many times that PCOS is reversible, the biggest factor in this is diet,

I am not sure if you have any books on PCos but The PCOS Diet Book by Colette Harris and Theresa Cheung is like my bible at the moment, 
Also Pcos and Your Fertility: Your Essential Questions Answered by Colette Harris also, and also Coping with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome when I 1st got diagnosed there was just no information or books but now there is a wealth of it,

The main thing I have always been advised is to keep my BMI in range, I was I was advised this when I was 9 stone when I 1st was diagnosed as I'm sure losing 7lbs then would have helped instead I am now 11 stone 8lbs or mabe a bit more?

I have been offered Ovary drilling which is meant to help reverse the symptoms but sadly this sometimes only last 6-12 months and there is a long waiting list, I am seeing my NHS cons on 24th to speak about this in detail as at 1st I said I didn't want it as he said losing weight and metformin was just as good,

I would also see if you are taking the correct amount off metformin as my private cons said he has recommend some woman 3000mg a day boy not sure how they do that

Sorry to ramble just wanted you to know I was thinking of you and I know how hard it is to beat this thing but it can be done!!

Sara xxxx


----------



## Tazza

Evening All,

Soooooooo gald FF is back up - i've really missed you guys!

I had my 1st appointment last week and have been turned down for egg share atthis satge.  They said the same as Centre for Life - due to PCOS and Endo they want me to have a round of IVF first to check the quality of my eggs.  I'm gutted!  Unfortunetly we can't find the £4000 to pay for it ourselves so just have to sit back and wait until we get to the top of the NHS waiting list.

But thanks so much for your advice and support.  Yu were right the staff at the clinic are fantastic, but at the moment it's not to be.  

Hope you are all OK - Great news Kelly & Vicky - really pleased for you both

Tracy & Marble - sending you lots of love xxxx

Take care

tazza xxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi all
Just popped on to let you all know that I got BFN on 27 July 06. Totally and utterly gutted. Had all my hopes pinned on this third attempt as we have seriously run out of funds now and I don't know where to turn. My GP has signed me off work for another two weeks as I can't seem to pull myself round this time.









Tracy Pickle, I am so sorry it wasnt your time either honey, with the site being down it was awful cos I kept thinking of you and hoping that at least one of us had got that BFP. My love to you honey

Sorry for the "me" post ladies. Vicki, thanks so much for your text messages, and emails, you are an angel.
Love
Tracy
x[br]: 1/08/06, 18:47PS I seem to have lost 10,000 bubbles when the site went down      And my profile has changed - is anyone else experiencing problems?


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Hi guys,

I'm sorry for crashing your thread.

Tracy ~ I have tried to send you a PM but your in-box is full hun.

Thinking of you
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Tracy sweetheart









i don't know what to say i have been thinking and praying so much for you, couldnt believe the site went down esp when you needed us most,

I can not being to imagine how you & Dh are feeling, my heart goes out to you sweetheart i so wish there was something i could say or do,

life is so darn unfair and i can not help but get so angry when a wonderful person like you has been faced with this Horrendously unfair deal, take time for you and Dh sweetheart i am very pleased you got another 2 weeks off, thinking of you ... & wishing things were different,

Love Sara xxx xxx


----------



## MissTC

Sara thank you for your lovely message.  You set me off again though      Can;t seem to stop these days.
Hope everything is going ok for you sweetheart - I have to read through the threads and catch up again.  Missed you
Luv
Tracyx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya Tracy,

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I really thought it would be your turn.  I'm not trying to set you off again - honest!  Just been thinking about you alot.  I'm no good at advice but I am thinking about you and hope you come to a decision about what to do next.  Heres our plan for whats its worth...

My AF started on day 11.  We havent made it to test day yet!  Its a mixture of emotions this time.  The treatment was having such a negative effect on us that we have decided to take some time out.  It seems that our whole marriage has been about ICSI and not about us.  No more treatment until Easter time.  Its a decision i thought I'd struggle with more but it seems like the right thing.  I feel that DH and I need time to get know each other again.  I'll still mooch around FF but will try to put IF to one side for a few months until we are strong enough to try again.  Its only been around a week since we made that decision but, under the circumstances, its been a good week.  I feel closer to DH than I have done in months and we've done alot of laughing over the last few days.  I didnt think that would be possible after another BFN.  I keep reminding myself that I'm being strong to get through this and to have made the difficult decision to put treatment on hold.  I keep reminding myself how IF has picked at us and our strength and drawn us apart so we need to repair that and come together again.  Thanks to to all for such support and i'll certainly be keeping an eye on how everyone is getting on.  I'm sure I'll have moments over the next few months when i just want another cycle - I'm not the most patient of people!  However, we cant just paper over the cracks that treatment has caused us, we have to strenghen ourselves deeper than that then try again when we are ready.  

T xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Pickle Tracy,   your post was very well worded & it made me   your words showed such strength, 
i only wish i knew what to say to you, but you are so right in the fact you want to make sure you and DH are strong emotional and have some time out just for you & him, i know this sounds strange but as i am on the pill at the moment me & Dh have been so close and had great fun without having to think about dates and what if's etc ... we all know how FI can take over your life and it is so important to make sure your relationship dosent suffer as after all you wouldnt be ttc with DH, or visa versa, 

Big hugs  
Sara xxxx


Tazza, I am so very sorry to hear that you have been turned down for egg sharing what a gutting feeling and a blow that must have been, Are you on the NHS waiting list, ~ i still don't fully understand why you have been refused as i have bad pcos, and have never had IVF before but i guess it's the combination of pcos & endo, 

You keep strong my sweet, i am so sorry it looks like eggsharing is not your path at the moment, fingers crossed you that the wait is not too much longer on the NHS and it won't be long before you can start, 
 
Sara 

Tracy hun so sorry to make you    ~ i am always here for you, xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Pickle/tracy so sorry for u girls,words really do fail me,i dont no wot to say really as i cudnt begin to imagine wot the pain u both are feeling MASSIVE HUGZ to u both,U are both truely strong to even attempt the rollercoaster,I wish there was sumthing i cud do or say to take away at least sum of the pain for u girls! keep them chins up girls and wish u all the very best for ur next steps,thinking of u both lots!

Tazza iam so sorry to hear that things havent went to plan for u hunnie,I also have my nhs go at the beginning of next year and i wish there was a way i cud give u it.I hope sumthing pops up in the meantime sumhow and u get good news soon ur getting closer and closer to the top of that list each day hun,seems like days ago since i was just put to the list and its now been over a year and a half now,take care

Sara MASSIVE congradulations about ur recipiant hun bet ur on cloud nine,i replied on ur other post to u xxx

Vicki how are you? ur quiet at the min eating more sausgae rolls 

Nicky gald to hear everything went well at ur inital consultation chuck,i replied on ur other post too xx

WELL for me 14days and counting!!!! these last 4days have flew by and i hope it bloody contiues aswell hehe!

Have i missed anyone?? Sorry if i have apoligising now take care girls xxmwahxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi all,

Sorry not been around much...But being on this pill is making me ill  

I've been moody, feeling depressed to the point where all I want to do is sleep, and seem to have headaches I can't get rid of no matter how many painkillers I'm taking.   the only thing thats keeping me going taking it is the thought of the IVF.

Just hoping something will happen soon.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Aaaaaw vicki
Very sorry to hear ur not feeling too good sending massive hugs with this message i can honestly say i havent had no probs at all with the pill except iam constantly hungry never ever had an appeite like this before,i hope ur feeling better soon my love take care and thinking of you
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Vicki  

The pill did the same to me ~ i couldn believe what was going on and so quick i also bleed constantly all 21 days it was horrible but after a few days the headaches passed and it settled down ~ our bodys just don't know what's going on now on  my 3rd packed and all is well just a little bloated 

Thinking of you and hoping the nasty symptoms pass very soon, 
Sara xxx


----------



## emma73

Hey everyone - just a really quick post - I normally speak to Claire when i phone the clinic as she was co-ordinating the egg share - but I gather she has now left. Its left me feeling a bit unsettled - I keep having a gut feeling that tx is just never going to happen - I havent even been accepted for egg share yet, as I have still to have tests and counselling!! 

Is everyone still having positive experiences whith the clinic? I have a nagging negative gut feeling that I cant shift. Its probably just the unknown. :-(

Hope everyone is well - I havent got right back into the swing of being back on the boards since it went down, but I really missed it. 

Love to all

Emma xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Emma,

Claire shouldn't have left yet...she's on holiday in the U.S.A at the moment. So Karen is filling in for her.

I haven't had any problems so far with the clinic I'm waiting now for the call to say the recipient is ready.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Emma 

Sorry your feeling a little unsettled i am at a different clinic, but wanted to say that sadly when things are taken out of your hands you do feel a little un easy, I keep saying to my Dh that i was never going to start but thankfully after 2.5 months i have my dates and i feel so so much better, 

Hoping you get some good news soon and thing move along nicely for you 
Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello darls

9DAYS left for me and counting!!!
Iam away on sunday to a cottage so theres a few more days keeping me occupied,and also mark bought me a laptop yesturday  and i get the internet on tomorrow so i can chat and post in the comfort of my own home wooohooo as atm i have to pop to my mams everyday and use comp to keep up,so roll on tomorrow for internet and 9days for my meds yipeee!

Emma--mrsrednapp is right claire hasnt left she is on hol in the usa hunnie,i think claire is great and wudnt want her to leave!

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

What great timing to get your laptop as i'm sure your want to be posting and viewing post during your treatment, 
I have a laptop and love it i am setting it up on wireless soon so on my 2ww i can post from my bed    
lazy i know but zita says bed rest for 3 days and i intend on doing so  , 


Are you sniffing to Down reg or injections ?? ~  i feel so lucky i get to miss this stage, 

Hope you enjoy your time away, we have booked to go away in October i am hoping to be 7 weeks Pregnant by then but understand i may not but keeping fingers crossed, 

    

xxxxSaraxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

hello hun

I will be injecting for downregging iam looking forward to it actually stab stab stab,scream scream scream!
Yea i have been wanting a laptop for ages now well i did have a comp but give it to my brothers and wen we got our dates at clinic i says ohh i`ll be having a laptop mark lol so there iam me and my laptop,Sumone off here has very kindly offered me there zita west book so that will keep me extra busy in the next 9days to,I too will be following all her advice with bed rest etc,I keep thinking pos+ too saying to myself i no its only a little holiday break away but this WILL BE MY LAST HOL with the 2 of us  got to think pos havent we.
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Thats right ~ thats what zita says you have to stay very positive and also if you try some hypnotherapy even on a CD i have one called preparing to conceieve i am also going to see the lady who i have Colon Hydrotherapy with as she offers this and she gave me a few of her cd's 

You have to try and visualise  yourself pregnant etc after embies are transfered ~ are you having one or two replaced ??

sara xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls
How is everyone?  I have been away since Friday last week - DP took me away for a few days to take our minds off the BFN and get some "us" time in.  Have unfortunately been experiencing awful panic attacks since the last BFN but seem to be getting them under control now.
So, how is everybody?  Seems like ages since I last logged on!  I really need to get caught up!
Vicki - how are you darling?  Just read your post about the pill making you depressed, you poor thing!  Hope you feel better soon honey.  Hope to catch up with you in the chatroom one night, or just text me or ring me if ever you need to talk.
Kelly - just got back today - came back day later than planned!  Promise I will post you that book tomorrow honey.
Sara - my lovely lady, how are you?  I take it you have got your dates?  Where you at now honey?  Tell me all as I am finding it hard to catch up on everything!
Pickle Tracy - How you feeling now honey?  This BFN lark is just awful isn't it?  I notice you haven't been posting much recently, I truly hope you are ok

To everyone else a big hello!  
Lots of love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Tracy hun    Iv'e missed you, so glad you took some time out for you & DP i'm sure it was much needed, 
So sorry to hear about you suffering panic attacks how awlful, you poor thing, 
I am still awaiting to start but yep have my dates, start stimms on 30th Aug and egg collection is planed on or around 11th sept, ( fingers crossed ) 

You take your time to catch up hun, and remember we are all here for you even if you fancy a rant or maon and just to shout life is bloody unfair !! 

Big hugs 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## MissTC

[fly]WHERE IS EVERYONE[/fly]

It's awful quiet on here at the moment? Is everyone OK?

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

BOOOOOOOOOOO.iam here dont no were others are.

Exactly wot i was thinking,come on ppl stop playing hide and seek 

kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

& me !!! dont forget me ~ i think it because Vicky is away  

Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

vicki marble nicky?


----------



## Mrs_H

yeap there the ones that cause all the noise    and of course Emily !! 

You just wait next week there be no stopping them !!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I'm here too  Have been at work till 6 then came home and my dad was here, He's just gone now.

I went to the dr's last night and spoke to a receptionist who said she would get someone to print out my blood results from the other week so I can take them with me on Wednesday, I called in today to pick them up, Opened the envelope when I got back to work and am well pi$$ed off now! It looks like the silly woman has only gone and pressed print screen, instead of printing the information, I have 4 pages, half of each has a picture of what would of been on her screen its so small and blurry you can't read the results!  

I thought doing it this way would of saved time, Now I'm going to have to make an appointment to see the DR and ask her to either print me a proper copy off or send the results to the clinic herself, I didn't want to do this as I'd of felt like I was wasting an appointment that someone else really needed but if the receptionists can't print some simple results off then i'll have to do it via an appointment! 

I actually felt naughty asking for a copy of my results, the receptionist turned her nose up as if it was highly confidential and that I shouldn't be allowed to see them! They are my records afterall and I do have a right to ask for them!   She did try to fob me off with `the DR has looked at them and said everything is fine!` I said `yeah but I still need a copy of the results to take to the clinic!` 

Anyway, Sorry for the mini rant ~ Ohh yeah hat was just a small one  God help ya if you ever have to try and read a major one 

Hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

Grrr How frustrating !! i got the doctors to print off my rubella as i had it done a week or so before i went to see consultant, However i got a print off that just said detected   I could have done that myself !

So i had to go back and get them to print it again stamp it and sign it they were not happy at all, 

It's not your thought having to use an appointment to get it done right ! Hope it's sorted soon, 
When you go on wednesday what is that appointment for ?  ..... Sorry hun just trying to remember what stage you are at, 

Glad you have warned us that this was a mini rant ~ honest i think i'm queen of the rants i'm terrible !! 
you feel free anytime hun, 
 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Sara, The appointment on Wed is my counselling appt, I just thought as I was going anyway I'd take the results with me, I did think it would be an easy task, Ohh how wrong could I be! 

It now just means I have to get up very early on my day off on Tuesday to be able to make an appointment for later in the day 

Hows you?

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

Ohhh Bum having to get up early on your day off    maybe you could give a quick call Monday and ask if they could be printed off Properly this time, just so they can be waiting for you to grab on tues ? 
My doctor was running over an hour late to see me the other day i only needed 2 pills   oh well ! 
I'm good thanks just wishing the days away i know i shouldnt but i am so keen to get started trying to fill my days up as much as i can and keep busy so they go quickly ! ( it's not working ) 

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I know what you mean about being keen to get started! TBH though I think already its flown by for me, I just know that I'll have to do a bit of waiting after this,  Af turned up the other day so may have to wait anything betwen 5-7 weeks (if not more ) for her to show up again 

When I've thought about it I need to see the DR sometime soon anyway about some other tablets I've been on and also need to ask her if she'll give me metformin aswel, as the clinic want me to go back on it! Ohh the joys of met bum! I can't wait  

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

I think for me it went really quick at 1st & then it was like oh another week another week..... but did i tell you i am the most impatient person in the world ~ i even can't take the wait for traffic lights to turn green ( i do wait by the way ) just moan moan & moan about why are they always RED    

Sorry to ask hun do you have pcos ? i am on met but can only handle a small amout 850 -1000 at the moment its been a few weeks but too scared to up it as when i have in the pass i have been so ill i think it works best this way for me ~ my doctor did say being on this certain pill i am on is not helping me pcos at all i could have told her that,  makes me a little worried but i'm sure the clinic know what there doing  

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

hiya

Doctors are pain in the [email protected]@es all the time,the probs ur having nicky bringing my flash backs of the cary on i had,lucky cromwell says forgot the rest of ur results and we will get going which iam glad about that cos iam still waiting??  i only wanted a print ut of them and its took since may but they can bugger off now,i had that much of a mess around with gp`s i have had to change docts,they left a note on my consulation which i seen wen doc went out of room and my eyes were getting the better of me saying...in future patient has to go to clinic for anything she needs done no meter wot!!!  

I was so glad claire at the clinic let me off with them.I hope u havent got to wait to long for them hun,and i must say it has flew by for u hasnt it. 

Not sure if anyone of u can see my tickler at the bottom but i havent seen it since i did it,just cant seem to sort it out,sooo iam going to count down the days myself lol 6DAYS TO GO!!!

love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Hey ladies









Kelly - I am so sorry I was unwell yesterday - awful headache, but I will definitely post that book to you on Monday - I am going back to work on Monday to try to get back to a bit of normality so I will be in town anyway and can easily nip to the postoffice in my lunch hour. Can't believe you only have 6 days to wait to start D/R! Your ticker seems just fine to me honey









Sara - How you doing today honey? When you are waiting for something so bad it's like that watched pot - it never bloody boils! Really hope you manage to fill the time in and it starts flying by for you!

Nicky - What a carry on you have had at your GP's! Mine are pretty useless when it comes to providing info like that too - I think it must be a common thing amongst doctors! Wishing you loads of luck for your counselling appointment, I am sure everything will be just fine!        

Vicki - I am presuming you are still away my lovely lady? Hope you are having a fantastic time! 

What's happened to the rest of you? Where did you go? Tracy/Pickle, I know you aren't posting as much now, but we are all thinking of you and hope you are ok.  

Marble - hope things are going alright for you honey 

Well, no news from me. Still desperately thinking of ways to raise some more funds for another attempt. Feel like I am banging my head against a brick wall most of the time







One thing I am certain of this that I WILL NOT GIVE UP! We will get that money together by hook or by crook! Will just have to bide our time for a bit, which is the worst thing for me. I am like you Sara - I need to be doing things NOW not waiting around for months and months!

Love and            to you all

Love
Tracy








xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vegas

tcbp hi sweetie very sorry to hear of you bfn sending you loads of hugs


love vegasx


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks Vegas honey - was lovely to chat to you last night!  Hope you're ok


----------



## endometriosislass

doh!!!! just posted and it hasnt shown up hmmm wot did i write 

Tcbp no rush hunnie just let me no wot the postage is and i will send it off to u.Everyone i ask can all see my tickler but i still carnt never mind though am sue i wud have been astill counting the days lol  It seams like 2mins since i was updating and counting down from 18days doesnt it. 
I hope ur headaches disappear soon for u hunnie and u can get some funding one way or another to get going again wen ur ready and up for it!
Goodluck

love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Kelly, your ticker is fine BUT your avator piccy has disappeared??
Maybe you should upload it all again?
Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Tracy hun 

Sorry i seemed to have missed you post the other day, Just had a read up,  

Can i ask a few questions hun, 

If you have your own donor is the cost less do the clinic give you a discount t at all, 
have you looked into the doctor being able to give you the medication on a nhs prescription ? some do some don't 
Have you had an NHS funded go ? 

It's breaks my heart to think you have to go to such lenghts to be able to have what most people get without spending a penny and also by accident, 
However at least our children will be the most wanted and loved in the world ( being bias here ) 

Sending lot of love
Xxx Sara xxX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Guys 

Sara ~ Yeah I do have pcos, I was on met a while ago when I was on clomid but had to come off it after a few months because I just felt constantly sick while on it! I did try and stick it out and the met bum did get better but the sicky feeling didn't 

Kelly ~ OMG fancy putting that on your notes!   Drs are supposed to be there to help you not make you feel like something they stood in! The way I look at it is we pay their wages afterall! 

Tracy ~ I hope you find a way of raising some funds soon hun, I know my brother has always said if we get stuck he'd help us by doing some fundrasing days, He did for a friend of his years ago to raise funds for her TX, He's always doing bungie jumps, sky dives, Parachuting, Fundays, `balls` etc   I don't know where he gets his energy.

Off to pick up the godchilren in a bit so wont be around for a while until they have gone to bed, then I'll be pulling my hair out and asking why I'd want to put myself through that full time with my own kids  

Chat soon
Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO - IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE?


----------



## Mrs_H

Hello Hun 

How are yo sweet i know i'm not a crowmwell lass but always pop in here too, ~ Are you back at work today ? ~ whats happened to the weather i feel like i have a cold need to shift it before i start, 

Hope you had a nice weekend sweets 

 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Sara honey
I was supposed to go back in today, but I have had a show of red blood and bad tummy pains so I have taken the day as leave. I have spoken to hospital and have my follow up appt on Wednesday - mentioned bleeding and they said probs nothing to worry about but to mention it to Mr A on Wednesday and he can check me over if he feels it's necessary.

How you doing? You're right the weather is awful! It's like winter here!









Hello to everyone else - hope you are all ok!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Tcbp i hope ur feeling better soon and ur tummy pains disapears all the best for ur consultation on wednesday i hope u find sum answers.
Weather not so nice here either,i love being in the house with heating on and in pyjamas while its lashing it down outside.#

love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya 

Tracy ~ Hope the pains ease soon hun  What times your appointment on Wednesday? We are there at 11am  Getting worried now incase we say something wrong and the councellor says we arn't ready for es  Daft I know but you can't help worrying can you?

Kelly ~ The weather wasn't so bad here today actually, It was cloudy and got very cold at lunch time but it hasn't rained here today, we did have alot yesterday though, Only 4 days to go chick 

Sara ~ hows you? 

 hiye to everyone else, Hope your all well 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Nicky, 

Is it today you have doctors?   for your concelling tomorrow don't worry your be fine, I was worried it would be like a test to see if i was fit to be a parent ect but ti's nothing like just she just wants to know you understand what your doing and that a possible child born from your donation could contact you later on, 

I enjoyed talking about it and felt wow i am doing something amazing !  

Good luck hun 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks for that Hun 

I managed to get hold of the DR's this morning, You have to ring first thing at 8am to be able to get an appointment but usually spend 30 mins with the phone lines engaged so by the time you get through the dr who you need has no appointments left  But I managed to get through to them just after 8am and have an appointment this morning. 

I have my determined head on today though so I'm not going t go in with my shy quiet head on and let him tell me what I should do, I'm going to be brave and tell him exactly what I want   Yeah I'm sure that will all change when I'm sat waiting to go in  

Will let you know how I get on later  All I want is a decent copy of my results and some met 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

Sending you strong vibes to make sure you tell them just what you want and don't leave without it !!!      

 

Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

helllooooooooo

Nicky wish u all the best for ur councilling appt on wednesday,Janet the councillor at cromwell is lovely she really makes u feel comfortable and like sara says they dont try and tear u into pieces they just want to make sure u no exactly wot the whole egg sharing involves and i think the question i can remeber her asking me was"how do u like u wud feel if a child was to contact u later in life"I just replied "we have decided to deal with it wen the time comes if it does" she will tell u wen u first meet her that she isnt there to put a block or delay ur treatmnet,just to make sure u no everything!You will be fine i promise,dont worry about getting los of questins thrown at u cos that deffintaly didnt hapen to me as that was my main worry.let us no how u get on,and goodluck n getting ur results from ur g.p`s monkeys cud do the recceptinist jobs these days ahhahahaha listen to me "a dcotors recptionist " well not any more thats another story!
thinking of u
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks for that Kelly, It's reasurring to know that  I always think for some reason of councellors as asking lots of questions that take alot of brainwork to answer, I think its just the way they come across on TV  

Have just returned from the drs with met on prescription and a better copy of my test results, They are still very small but alot clearer and not blurry like the ones I got the other day, He did say they can't get it any larger due to the system they are using which is why they can only print them as `print screen` rather than printing out individual results, Buthe did agree with me that it was a bad copy I had 

Phew I'm so pleased I got what I wanted and wasn't told to `bog off` basically 

Anyway, I have just treated myself to a greggs strawberry tart so off to enjoy it before I start taking the met tonight 

Thanks again girls 

Nicky x x x

PS Kelly ~ Only 3 days to go  it's flying past for you Hun


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello nicki

Is it metformin u have got?What is that used for?Glad u got ur resuts sorted thats another hurdle out of the way hun,I no wot the worry is like about councilling i was quizzing everyone before i went in for mine i expected to be put on the spot with hundreds of questions to be honest wot its like is u just go into the room and its like u sitting on here chatting to ppl about ivf/icsi.
Enjoy ur strawberrycake u deserve a treat if i liked them i wud have hunted u down but u got no worries!
Cant believe iam at clinic on friday makes it more exciting that my train tickets arrived to so ready for the off,u dont realise wen ppl say it will fly by now for u but seriously it does,u seem to get one thing out of the way like councilling and the next thing u no they are phoning u to tell u have been matched and treatment plan in ur hand,i hope it goes all smoothly for u,once u hand them results in theres NO stopping u now,as soon as they took ur descriptions innicky u wud have been matched practically there and then as theres bout 6 recipiants to one of us,so its just a matter of them looking at ur results an calling u!

Wish u all the best luv!
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Kelly, 

Too late anyway the cake is gone  and I'd of hid somewhere that you wouldn't be able to find me  

Yes it is metformin I've got, I took it after my ovarian drilling along side clomid a while back, They say it helps with your pcos due to the insulin levels etc, But Mr O this time said it helps the risk of OHSS and a friend of mine was told by her con that it can help with implantation too. 

I had to take a copy of a letter from Mr O to the dr today (I have a copy too) and on it says that I'll be on it up until e/c, It also says I'll be on a long d/r protocol with 200iu of puregon 

Loads of luck for Friday hun      Let me know how it goes and I'll update your details on the list 

Thanks again chick
Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

nicki

Have u been told wot ur dowregging with?iam downreggin with o.5ml of suprafact(bureslin)
Iam on the same as u 2ooiu puregon for stimming


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

He did say at our initial consultation that I'd be using Burserelin for around 12 days after my day 21 scan then use the puregon but I don't think he told me what dosage? I'm guessing that would be around the same aswel?

x x x


----------



## MissTC

Hiya girls
Just a quicky  
Kelly I have posted that book to you today!  At last I hear you cry! 
I posted it first class so you should get it tomorrow chicky

Hope everyone here is ok.  I have appt at Cromwell tomorrow at 1.30pm - follow up after BFN.  Anyone going then?
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Tcbp
Thank u very much hunniw just let me no wot the postag was and i will send it to u!
thanks again ur a star!Carnt u not hold ur appt offtil fiday and iam there lol 

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Hun 

Sending you a good luck message for tomorrow    i really hope they can offer some answers and suggestions, 

Thinking of you, 

Bug hugs 
Sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

[fly]I'm Baaaaaaaaaaack![/fly]

Well...my planner has arrived...I start Downregging on the 29th August!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Whooo hooo! Welcome back Vicki  
And you have dates too!! Well done Hunny   You need a ticker 

Did you have a nice time away?

Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Heyyyyyyyyyyy hunny bunch  

Thanks for the welcome back...Christ I've missed you lot   as I've had no access to a computer.

I had a lovely time. We went to the Sky festival in Manchester and I had my picture taken with the F.A Cup (currently held by Liverpool of course   ) and of course seeing the family.

We had one hell of a journey back...we were stranded on the M6 for 4hrs at Leyland due to an accident this morning luckily enough we weren't involved. We left Liverpool at 9.30am and got stuck in the traffic just before junction 27. We were finally able to go at 2pm they had to cut through the central reservation to let the traffic pass.

So there ya go lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello vicki
Lovely to see u back hun and wot amazing news to come back to wooohooooooo!!! You are only 10days behind me


----------



## MrsRedcap

hey I told ya we could end up cycling more or less together didn't I?


----------



## MissTC

VICKI VICKI VICKI

Welcome Home honey! We have missed you! And fab news about your dates









Sounds like you had a great time! Looking forward to catching up with you in the chatroom hun!

Sara - thanks for listing all those BMI hospitals for me honey - I am gonna do some research and see which one is nearest to me!

A big hello to everyone!!!! Hope you are all ok today

Love
Tracyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Welcome back Vicki  we have all missed you !! ~

Hey not long to go sweetheart it feels so much better when you have your dates,    
we are all starting so close together althou i don't D/R but i start on 30th so we are all kind of cyclying together    

Bet your be so pleased to stop that awful pill i stop on 26th i can not wait ! 

Pleased your back ! 
Sara xxxx
Tracy you are very welcome hun so sorry i couldnt get them more direct xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww cheers for the welcome back's   I've missed you all too.

Here's hoping for  's for us. Keep those bubbles ending on 7's  

Tracy...Lovely to see you posting buddy  

Sara...What a star you are  

Not only am I going to be taking Suprefact I'm on Progynova at the same time.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Hi there ladies!  You are all soooooooooooooooooo quiet! 

Have just ended all your bubbles on a 7 for ya!  Sorry Vicki must have been slacking when you were away!

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WOOOOOHOOOOOO[/fly]

Well for me wooohoooo No more counting the days my appointment is for 11am in the morning iam soooooo excited cant believe the day has come,and tomorrow i will be sitting proudly with all my drugs.To good to be true to be honest,in a few days i will be a JABBING PRO!

Whats everyone uptoIt anit as busy as it used to be we are all slacking i think 
Think we are all playing hide and seek??

Goodluck everyone
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kelly ~ Lots of luck for tomorrows appointment  That time has really flown over for you! 

Tracy ~ how did your follow up appointment go yeterday Hunny?  

 hiya to everyone else.

My councelling appointment went really well yesterday, Janet was lovely 
I also handed in my blood test results so just need to wait and hear from the clinic now! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky thank u darl xx

Was councilling as bad as u thought?? shes really nice isnt she,just like a friend i thought.U will be counting down the days now,they defintaly dont drag there heals with u i reckon u will hear sumthing in the next week 
I will be on tomorrow to update u all 
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Hello hunny bunnys !! 

wow look at us moving along nicely ~ 
how you feeling Vicki ? bet you have been busy washing and doing house work ect after you wek away not fun is it coming back to chores, 

Tracy how was your appointment here's hoping it gave you some answers  
Nicki thats great all went well and bloods are in ......... now it's a slow wait for things to start moving but they will until they do we are here to help with the madness of waiting   

How are my egg sharing buddies i have had bad headaches again stupid pill but i am happy that the end of them is near   

xx sara xx


----------



## endometriosislass

hello girls 

Wel iam back from clinic and i was supposed to be having first my first injection tomorrow but they started me off on downregging today!!!!!! 
It is absultely easy and not a thing to worry about girls honest take my word on it!!!!I sat and watched rachel do my first one and i wcudnt believe how painless it was,having ur bloods taken reallllllllllllly hurts compared to these injections! I got all my medication that i will be needing throughout the whole cycle and there all in the fridge ready Really looking forward to my injection tomorrow its just great i have decided to do them at 6pm.

Goodluck girls beofre u all no its u will all be jabbing pro`s and very proud of urself

love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls
Kelly just nipped on to say glad your appt went so well!
I did a long post this morning with personals for everyone!  But when I posted it it went to an error page and said that the site did not exist!  Had mad panic for a minute, but got the site back!  Unfortunately post was lost  

Will do another one later though!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

HI girls, 

I know I havent been around for ages but I am poppin on occasionally to see how you are all doing.  We are fine.  No more treatment until Easter.  Having an emotional, physical and financial break.  Feeling fine.  Actually, feeling myself again for the first time in months.  DH and I had a weekend away and a week in Crete.  We've also enrolled on a college course together and spending lots of quality time together.  Still thinking about IF alot but thats to be expected.  My only "blip" was when I had some contact with a very pregnant friend the other day, but handled it ok.  I'll keep checking on you all and wishing you the best of luck.  

Special message for Tracy - I've been reading your posts.  Thinking about you alot.  PM or email me if you want a chat.  xxx

Tracy xx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]GO VICKI GO VICKI GO VICKI GO VICKI GO VICKI[/fly]

Ohhhhh vicki i see u are getting closer to downregging 
You can keep my company iam all on my todd "billy neee mates"!!
This is wen it flies by vicki wen u get to the 9 day mark singles figures eh?
Oh yea i knew there was sumthing to tell u vicki,on the 29th wen we were supposed to be meeting for coffee,mark just reminded me on we wont be here we will be in peterborough for the weekend,so wont be able to make it this time,but we will both have a few appts coming up so will be able to re-arrange hunnie!!sorry

How are all the other girls doing
Come on dont be shy its only me 
scooby scooby dooooooooooooooooo WHERE ARE YOU

love kelly"mwah"


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hey thats no probs about not being able to meet up Kelly.

It's getting scary now...9 days!!!!  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls
Just popped on to see how you all are?  This thread is quiet!

Kelly love the new blinkie hun!

Vicki and Kelly hope the downregging is going ok!!!!

Sara - how are you sweetheart?  

Big hello to everyone else
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I haven't even started D/R yet Tracey...I'm pooing myself...I bloody hate needles  

Please forgive me when you sent that text joke to me before...it didn't sink in straight away Duh!..Am I numpty or what?      

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Nah you're not a numpty Vicki?  You must have been "having a moment"      Have to confess when I read it I had to read it twice to check it was a joke!
Sorry hun I thought you had started the injections too!  Me having a blond day!!!! Sorry again!
Hope you are all ok - keep reading your posts to try to keep up with you all, but noone seems to chat on this thread anymore


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello Guys I'm here 

 Tracy  ~ How are you doing?

 Vicki  ~ Honest Hun once you get the first couple out of the way you will be fine, Heck come to mine and I'll do them for you    Just 7 more sleeps 

 Kelly  ~ How you feeling today? Hope the s/e arn't too bad 

 Tracy (pickle)  ~ Hope your OK Hun, Glad to hear you've been keeping yourself busy Hun  What course have you and DH enrolled on? 

Can anyone remember how long it took for their Karyotype and Cystic fibrosis results to come back?  I know it's only been 3 weeks since my appointment but just wanted a rough guide as to how long they took  I may start to get nervous if i have to wait too long without hearing anything  

Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Aye Nicky...lucky 7  

Tracy...looks like we've both had our moments today!   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh yeah hadn't noticed it as in that way Vicki 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

hello girls

Nicky mine was about 4weeks at cromwell hun


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks for that Kelly  I keep picking the phone up and checking for messages even if I just nip out for 10 mins  

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello chucks 

Whats happening we all woundered off from eachother,we all used to be busy bodies in here,all cromwell chicks stick together like glue.
How are we all doing?We Wil all have a count down for a few of the girls that are wating and so close to starting tx i found it really helped to count down the day,So lets go girl.. .. .. . . . . . !!

Has anyone been upto much lately?Me and mark are going to stay with friends for a weekend on sunday til tuesday so i will go a little silent but I`LL BE BACK!!

Tracey/pickle,How are u lovely girls getting on with things?I can imagine it takes time to heal i hope the pain has eased for u both,and before u both no it will e up and full on a full battery,u girls are very stronge ppl to even have went through treatment,positive attidues is wot we liek to hear!Thinkng of u 

Nicki any news?? Hope that phone call is only days away from u ,cant wait to read that they have matched u and ur ready to start !

Take care girls and come on keep this going BUSY
lve kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Kelly 

No news from the clinic yet Hun. Wow you only have 9 days until baseline scan, Its really flying for you 

I hope you have a nice few days away with your friends  My cousin is staying in Newcastle for the weekend with her boyfriends family so they came over today for a few hours to see us, We went to the aycliffe show with them and had a giggle, She only lives 2 1/2 hours away but its hard to find time to go see them with John working weekends etc
Tomorrow we are doing the visiting rounds and so far don't have any plans for Monday, May just go for a ride out somewhere, Then again we may just end up staying in and doing nothing 

Whats everyone else up to this weekend?

Nicky x x x


----------



## marble

Hi Girls

So sorry it has been so long since I posted last 
I am reading up on all I have missed
Good Luck to all those cycling just now

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww Marble nice to see you back hun.  

I have a question for you...Why do they put you on Progynova? On my planner on the 11th onwards I have to have Progynova along with everything else.

Cheers mate

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi marble , 

Nice to see you back how have you been, thinking of you hun, 

Just about to jump on this rollercoaster and can't help but feel scared about my pcos it's so hard isnt it hun when you have to combate more than one issue, 

Lots to catch up on, we have been busy bee's 
sara xxxx


----------



## marble

just a quickie promise to do individals tomorrow 

Vicki: no idea I went on Progynova only on a Frozen cycle so Im not sure why you have it unless the new consultant has new treatment plans

Mrs H: wow you are so close to stims loads of luck i know Pcos is nasty nasty but you can combat it loads of luck will be keepin an eye on you all

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

Marble - lovely to see your post honey, sending you huge hugs!!

Vicki - Progynova is HRT, we take it to thicken up the womb lining ready for tx honey.  I think you start off on 1 a day, then 2 a day, then close to the ET date it goes up to 3 a day!

Good luck everyone
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Bronte

Hello Ladies............... Im going to join you girlies as i am at the Cromwell now and just sat twiddling my thumbs waiting for a ds match.

BIG HUGS to Mrs Redcap.............................. Lovely to meet ya yesterday and hope you can make the north eastie meet in September. Have you told everyone about your injection...... im keeping my mouth  

Kelly - Hope your doing ok on the injections hun. The headaches and hot flushes were the worst side effects for me. Drink plenty   

Nicky - I see you are waiting to start too hun    

Love to everyone,

Anita xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aka Bronte


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Bronte ~ Hiya Hunny, Nice to see another familiar face here  I'm just waiting for my blood test results to come back then hopefully get matched to do E/S It's been 4 weeks now but has flown over already, Im just soo impatient  

Marble ~ Nice to see you posting again Hun 

Tracy, Vicki, Sara  Hiya Hope your all ok 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls
It's me!  tcbp!  I have changed my username!  Just to confuse everyone    

Big hello to Vicki, Kelly, Nicki, Marble, Tracypickle, Sara - hope you girls are all ok!  
Welcome to Bronte!!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hello Beautiful one  !! ( love the new pic)  

Miss TC !! great new user name ! 

Hope your all ok, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I just got a phone call............ 

I was gonna be sooooo evil and just leave it as that and not tell ya what they said  

They rang to ask if I had booked an appointment to see the councellor!  Yeah we had the appointment a couple of weeks ago  

She's going to go ahead and get our info off to someone now then  I'm sure thats what she said because I started talking about something else and wasn't expecting it ot be the clinic on the phone  

 

x x x


----------



## Bronte

Great News Nicky - Shouldnt be too long now. Fingers crossed            

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Thats great news Nicky   won't be long now ... how exciting     
Saraxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Wow Nicky fab news darlin!!

Ooooh not long now before you're on your way!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Tracey love ur new pic hun  i wudnt have guessed it was u 
Nicki ohhh ur deffintaly on ur way now hunnie woooooohooooo!!!! u go girl 
How are u all

love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Am just crashing your thread 

Hope that ur all doing ok wherever u r in treatment

but especially to Nicky Woohoo!!

things are finally moving keeping everything crossed for you honey 

Love to u all
Emilyxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

HIya girls, 

Hows are you all?  Hope you are doing ok.  I've had a quick look through the thread and its been quiet!  I'm glad that things are coming along for some of you.

Nicky - woo hoo!  Not long now.

Hiya Bronte - how you doing?

Mrs R - hows you?

Hi to everyone else!

I'm fine.  DH and I have spent a lovely summer together.  Went back to work today (we are both teachers).  We are starting a photoshop college course soon cos we do loads of photography but dont know how to alter the pics once we've taken them!  We are also big basketball fans and the season starts again this month so that will keep us busy!  Being very positive about treatment and enjoying the time together. Won't start agsin until easter time.  I even managed to speak to the 3 (yes 3!) very heavily pregnant women at work!  Also lost 9lb so far and almost back to my pre IVF weight of 10st.  I'd like to go to 9.5 st so not far to go.  Surprising myself by feeling ok.  I hope you are all ok and I'll keep checking the boards but wont be on as much cos trying to be busy with other things.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Pickle hun, 

Lovely to hear from you ... sounds like a great  idea the photo shop thing i love photography i am hoping santa might bring me a super doper camera as i only have a basic digital one and to be honest by the time it warms up to take the photo ive missed the shot !!   , 

Thats great that you & Dh are both basketball fans  sure that will keep you busy, wow thats a big weight loss 9lbs don't go over doing it hun, 
Easter will come round soon enough but your right to take some time out  

I'm so pleased to hear that your feeling ok, and well done you for facing those pregnant woman thats a big step  
thinking of you ... do let me know how the photo shop goes 

Sara xxxx


----------



## MissTC

How is everyone? Pickle, lovely to hear from you, have replied to your PM hun.
Sara, Vicki, Kelly, Nicky, Marble, Bronte *WHERE ARE YOU*?

This thread is soooooooooo quiet! Hope its gonna liven up when Vicki and Kelly go for their EC/ET - and you too Nicky
Can you all post with exactly what stage you are at now? Only I get lost off cos noone seems to post on this thread anymore and I cant really join any of the other egg share threads with being a recipient!

Lots of love, hugs and      to you all

Love
Tracy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Sara/Vicki - only just seen your birthday threads honeys!!! Have replied to them! You old buggers!


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello our cromwell gang 

MRS TCIam here!!, lovely to chat yesturday hun,was woundering were u had got urself to I loved ur hello nice and bouncy and colourful Hope ur well and taking care of urself  

Vicki How is the side affects?Hope u are getting away with it as easy as i have.I got ur msg last night but had no cred to reply sorry but sounded like u were having fun   

Pickle was lovely seeing u popping on boards u seem to be doing very well hun concentrating on urself for a change rather then all this appiontment and ivf lark good on u hun and u sound like a very busy body at the min  take care.

Nicky iam always watching out for ur news hun come on clinic get the ball rolling! Bet ur hanging around the phon are u? I remember waiting for that call everytime phone went i thought CLINIC!!! Hope ur not waiting much longer.

Marble how are u doing hun?Not seen u around for a while.How are ur meds going i hope there doing the trick for u and ur back on ur feet soon thinking of u  

Sara how are stimms treating u,ill be joining u on monday,looks like we are going to be cycling close to eachother give or take a few days.

Day 16 of downregging for me,baseline scan on monday at 9am and start stimms to so i will have to be awake and watch how u use these bloody injector pens,bet i get home and post asking how to use them as i wud have forgotten not the best of person in the morning ill tell ye.I will update u all on monday as to how i got on with scan and stimms!

Goodluck everyone keep looking forward and we will all get there in the end wen its our turn 
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Helloooo Everyone,

been having hot flushes and got night sweat last night...my hair was minging so had to have a bath first thing.

Been a little niggly but not too bad.

Well I had a lovely evening last night at the chinese...I ate 7 plates of food!!! I ate loads of Duck and pancakes (about 15 of them) Lots of Dim Sum (about two plates) and then troffed on loads of seafood. Mussels in black bean sauce, Salt and chilli pepper king prawns..I ate shed loads of them and tons of crispy seaweed and egg fried rice and noodles. So last night I ate a lot of protein, zinc and vitamins.

What a greedy guts I am eh? lol  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tracy...Why can't you join in on the other egg share threads just because you're a recipient?

Nicky, Pickle, Sara and the rest of the posse...hope you're all ok!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Knew there was sumthing i missed out  Yea tracey course u can join in on the egg sharing thread nothing stopping u hun


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Im here been at my friends wedding this morning and had a lovely meal, Just came home for a while to geth changed etc before the night time doo starts.

Yeah I am hanging round the phone and keep checking it if I've been out and come back in incase there is a msg  I must admit I Panicked after I posted about the phone call from Karen, About 1/2 later the phone went again, I thought `no way that's too quick!` I took a very deep breath went to answer and the phone stopped ringing ~ It was MJ ringing because I txt her telling we'd had a call 

Hope your all well, Will come back tomorrow and do some personals when I have some more time 

Love to all

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

hello cromwell chiks

Got my scan in the morning at 9am so getting really excited I have been downregging for 17days now and the time has just went nowhere at all  If scan shows i have downregged fully i will start stimms tomorrow too fingers crossed for me girls,Will update u all tomorrow!

Goodluc to everyone out there
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kelly, Good luck for tomorrows scan Hunny 
I hope it shows u have down regged OK and are ready to start Stimms  

Lots of luck 
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly...Hope you start stimming.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## GAC

hi everyone how are we all this morning u still amoody mare mrs redcap how u endo hows the jabs going not long now for u both tcbp thanks for your words of wisdom i feel ok today temp is 37.3 this morning no af yet but that means nothing.I got to day 13 last cycle but knew af would arrive cos i was bad tempered and i always feel cold before af which i did gonna do some housework today i feel energetic.Dh is off now til sat so wont be posting much i have hcg  bt on thurs at my gp cant face hpt he says they may get it back for fri but maybe mon so im just takin each day as it comes. This cycle has been very diff on my bfn cycles i had night sweats all the 2nd week til af showed this time i havent also this time my gums are soe inflammed and bleeding when i brush them this happened with my bfp with tom . I guess even though i feel calm i have built a big brick wall around myself to protect myself  from dissapointment.guess i had better do that housework  see you later gac xxxxx


----------



## Bronte

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Helen has just rang and im at the top of the list for a donor.     I can ring in a couple of weeks if she hasnt rang first.

Vicky - Hope your ok hun. I know how awful the side effetcs are. I had terrible hot flushes and headaches whilst down regging.

Kelly - Hope your scan goes well hun and everything is nice and quiet in there 


Ooh i hope you dont mind me being on the thread as im not ES............. but i am at the Cromwell using donoe sperm.

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Bronte my love...you're more than welcome on here you know that!!

lets hope you can get some lovely swimmery tadpoles soon lol   fab news you're top of the list.

love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Bronte well done hunnie       
I had my scan on monday and everthing wen well iam on day2 of stimming now Another scan on monday to see how my folies are getting on!! womb lining ncie and thin at 4.3
Hope to hear that u have started cycling soon bronte

take care 
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Bronte ~ Thats excellent news Hunny  Fingers crossed it's not long until you get the call 

Kelly ~ Glad your scan yesterday showed all was going well 

Gac ~ Good luck for testing

Vicki ~ Hows things going hunny?

  to everyone else  Hope your all OK 

No more news for me yet, Fingers crossed I don't have to wait too long to hear back from the clinic 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls
Just nipping to say hope you're all ok!!!!  Miss you all loads!
Love
Tracy c
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

[fly]Good Luck With E/C Kelly x x x[/fly]

                       

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]THANK YOU VERY MUCH[/fly]

12 HOURS ILL BE ON MY WAY LMAO  NOW IAM GOING COO- COO!!

LOVE KELLY


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

good luck kelly for EC

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Just gate crashed ur thread sorry 
Just wanted 2 wish Kel......aka.......endolass

[fly]GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR EGG COLLECTION TOMORROW[/fly]
Loads of love and    
Niki.xx


----------



## MissTC

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW KELLY

Lots of love
Tracy C
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

THANK YOU VERY MUCH GIRLS

Means sooooooo much to me    

love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

I`am back!

Cudnt have went better,Going for a little sleep will be back later,as iam still sedated lol 

I GOT 23 EGGIESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lOVE KELLY


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww Kelly well done you!!!!!    

Now go get some sleep lol


----------



## Bronte

Whoo Hoo Kelly - Loads of eggiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Love Bronte xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

well done Kelly

go rest

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Well done Kelly Hunny 
23 Eggies are fab!!

 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Wow Kelly fantastic! 23 eggies! You mother hen you!









What time will you get the call tomorrow hunni? Sending so much luck your way for lovely lovely embies! Hoping you get loads and loads so you have plenty of frosties ready for your siblings!!!!

Love
Tracy C
xxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hey tracey hope u put that right way there,That sounded great wot u said,plenty of eggs for the siblings and not for another try at icsi Aaaaaaww thank you very much honey hope u can the future for me  

Thanks again
love folly dolly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Girls,

Kelly well done on your lovely embies!   

Today I'm on day 4 of stimms...Feeling really tearful and hormonal. Last night I nearly had a boxing match with the drug addict who has the 6 kids that lives in the village as she was annoying, harassing and throwing abuse at my next door neighbour   Dunno how I stopped myself ripping her head off         

Dunno if anything is beginning to happen with the old egg boxes, dunno if I'm even meant to feel anything!

hey ho time will tell and knowing my luck I'll produce about 5 eggs maximum lol   Nowt don't seem to go right for me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Vicky - Hun your going to be just fine, and yes it will be the hormones. i was the same. Dont feel down hun, i didnt feel anything much for days and was worried there was nothing happening in there. 

Kelly - Well done me little chicken.  

Hello to Miss TC, lovely to natter last night hun. 

Havent any news as yet so nothing to report.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello guys 

Hope your all well! We've gone too quiet on this thread again 

Bronte ~ Hope you hear something soon Hun 

Vicki ~ Have a nice time away and lots of follie growing vibes coming your way ~*~  ~*~  ~*~  ~*~  ~*~

Kelly ~ How u feeling Hun? Bet you feel loads lighter after offloading all those eggies   for you 

Tracy ~ How you doing Hun? 

 Hiya to everyone else, Hope your all OK.

Not sure if any of you have seen but if any of you are around this way next Thursday we are having a meet up in Aycliffe, Feel free to pop along and meet us if you wish  Let me know if you want to come and I'll pop your name on the list 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66746.0

Still haven't heard anything from the clinic, Kelly What do I say when I phone them again? I forgot how you put it and it sounded better than everything I keep thinking of 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky i deffintaly think u should have heard of sumthing by now hun 
Just give them a call and ask to speak to Karen,And just say ur calling to see how things are progressing with u. 
Good luck! let me no what they say.

love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

My E.T went really well.When i got there i still had 100% fertilizing and I had 2x 2grade and 4 cells put back,I did have 2 grade 1`a and a grade1* But my grade 2`s contained better cells of 4.Our embryologist says the my clinic prefer better cells rathe then the actual grade so iam sooooo pleased i have wounderfu babies on board  "BILL AND BOB",ALSO.............i HAVE 5 SNOWBABIES TOO 

Love kelly+bill-bob


----------



## MissTC

Kelly, fantastic news!

Sprinkling you with baby dust!








Kelly









    

Praying you get that BFP darlin!!!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy C
xxxxx


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone, dont know if you all  remember me - I have been awol after having a rough summer, cancelling my counselling appointment and tests and giving up on it all, but am back and thinking of making the definate decision to go ahead, IF ACCEPTED.

Its nice to read that some of you are actually having their tx and Kelly - great news to read about all your eggs, that fantastic fertalisation rate and bill and bob being snuggled up where they belong. Sending them huge sticky vibes!!

Nicky - are you waiting to be matched? 

Hello to everyone else - I'm a bit lost as to where folk are at - but I hope to have reason to be popping on here more often - I need donor sperm (female partner) so that will hold us up even if accepted, but fingers crossed it wont be too long. 

Sorry for rambling 

EMma xxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Heyyyyy emma! I remember ya  

Nice to see ya hunny and so glad you've decided to go ahead!

I'm in the middle of stimming and go for follie scan on Monday.

Keep us posted hunny!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Hi Emma - Just to say we are using donor sperm too and luckily the Cromwell are still able to get it 

I am next in line for a donor and have only been waiting 4 weeks and we have got to the top of the list which is great due to my last clinic not being able to find any at all in the whole of the UK.

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Emma and welcome back  Yes I'm waiting to be matched, It was 2 weeks on thursday when I got thecall to say they were passing my info on!

I was on typing a msg elsewhere to say I hadn't heard and was gona ring them but haven't had 2 mins to myself at work today so couldn't ring, but as I started  typing I thought I'd check 1571 to check for any msgs and Karen had rung at 7.54 this morning, We leave for work around &.50 so just missed her call!  I was at work until 6pm so would of missed them by the time we got in, She asked to call her back as soon as I could, May ring tomorrow though to see if anyone is around 

Kelly (& Bill + Bob  ) Well don Hun  You gonna pop along to the meet on Thursday Hun?  Ohh go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on. You know you want to  

  everyone else 

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Me again, Have rung the clinic this morning but it went to answer machine, AF has arrived aswel  Typical, Unless they will let me start this cycle?  

Just wondering does anyone know if I'll need more blood tests done? I was asked this morning if I'll be having any pre D/R bloods to check fsh etc again?  Mr O just said to ring them and book in for a day 21 scanwhen AF arrived didn't mention anymore blood tests. 

I hope I can start this cycle last cycle was 37 days but that's no guarentee the next one will be the same! 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky just keep trying to call clinic, did u leave a message?If u did they will call u backtoday, normally its because ruth has nipped out of office.I didnt have to have any other blood tests done,Maybe thats another thing different clinics do.Sounds a good thing that af arrived u may be able to start this cycle fingers crossed for u hun sooooooo looking forward to an update wen u have heard from clinic.I think what may have held u up a little is with claire the nurse leaving and karen took over her job,might be,might not be,Hope things gets moving for u soon,

Goodluck
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks Kelly, I did leave a msg around 10am this morning but haven't heard anything back, Are they usually open on a sat? 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

WHOOOOOPS Forgot it was weekend TWW showing on me already ,You will deffintaly hear back from them on mondy morning thou nicky thats if u left ur name and phone number of course  GOODLUCK 

lOVE KELY


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I left my name and said I was returning Karens missed call yesterday but I'll ring from work Mon morning 

You tested quite a while ago now going by you siggie ~ 85 Thats a long time  ^rofmao^ Is it meant to be 06 Hun?  

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Ohhhhhh Nicky so karen rang u?? wooohooooo wounder what for maybe u have been matched?  Roll on monday!Lol glad u noticed my sig    What i had done was put my date of birth done thats wen my test date is so wud have got mixed up lol


----------



## GAC

good luck to all the cromwell girls     give me some hope back im wishing u all bfp luv gail


----------



## MissTC

Hiya Gail my lovely
You know I wish you all the luck and hope in the world!         

Same goes for all you lovely Cromwell ladies
Love
Tracy C
xxx


----------



## MissTC

my lovely Cromwell ladies!

So, how are you all doing?

Kelly - is the 2ww driving you INSANE?







Have you had any symptoms?

Vicki - got everything crossed for you for Friday!   grow follies grow    

Nicki - fantastic you have been matched hun! Did you get your treatment plan yet? So exciting    

Bronte - any news on a donor for you yet hun?

Emma - are you any further forward yet hunni?

Love, hugs and loads of      and   

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Tracy, No treatment plan for me yet, I was hoping it would of been here today but it wasn't, Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow  I can't wait to find out my dates and get started  

How you doing Hun? Hope your OK 

Hows everyone else?

Vicki ~ Was fab to meet you today Hunny   for tomorrow, Hope it shows lots of follies his time  

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yello,  

Went to clinic and had scan this morning. All is well and egg collection is on Monday at 9am.  

They've found 15 follies and there are more growing and lining is excellent so hoping and praying that there are eggs in them. I have my last Puregon jab tonight and then my Pregnyl tomorrow night at 9pm then start the botty bombs on Sunday.

Thank you all for your lovely texts...they've kept me going these past few days.

Nicky....Is was lovely to meet you too!  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

My treatment plan and some more consent forms came through today!!   I start 6th Oct EC expected to be around wc 6th Nov    was soo excited and couldn't stop grinning for ages....

...... Until I got a txt off my mum saying, Ohh good you have something to look forward to, Don't get your hopes up too much first time but have everything crossed for you! Gee Thanks Mum, I wanted at least a couple of weeks to be happy and excited before we started then I could worry about it, So got that txt and came down with a bump   I know she's only thinking of me but couldn't she just let me be excited for more than half an hour!! 

Anyway, Gonna try not to let it get to me anymore, I am starting treatment!!!!!!!!!!!  

Fab news Vicki, Never got chance to reply earlier just sent that quick msg while I was on my dinner  Will txt ya in a bit 

 Hello to everyone else 

x x x


----------



## MissTC

FANTASTIC NEWS NICKY! Not long now! Strap yourself in, the ride is about to commence!!!! Yay Yay Yay

So pleased for ya hunni

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WELL DONE YOU TWO![/fly]

Vicki-Nicky...Fab news for u both!!

Vicky hope egg collection goes well for u hunnie lots of juicey embryo`s in there 
Nicky what did i tell u Knew u wud be startin this cycel on day 21 it seems to have went soo well for u since i told u to call clinic i must be ur lucky charm  even though karen did call u

How are u all getting on?

Day 7-8 for me i think i been a day head of myself counting transfer as day1  Still not sure wen to test its doing my napper in even though i dont want to test on either,am enjoying this waiting game crazy i know but iam sooooooo scared to test I was going to test a day early before my birthday which wud mean i have 6days left  or if not on test date which is only another days left  i think overall up to now my tww has just flew by looking back.Only time will tell.

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO

Way to go Vicki    roll on EC honey
well done to you

and Way to go Nicky

Its allllll goooooooooing on now!!

     

Love and  to u all

Emilyxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohhh we've all gone quiet on here agin 

Hope your all doing OK 

  to all those that need them  

Got to ring the clinic tomorrow morning to make an appoitment for the 6th Oct  This is where I'll start getting scared instead of excited 

Nicky x x x
x x x


----------



## MissTC

GOOD LUCK FOR ET TODAY VICKI  ​
Nicky - hiya honey, Only a week to go now till your appt! Exciting!

Kelly - how are you doing hunni? Not long now           

Gail - hi sweetheart, hope you're ok

Bronte - hello!! Any news on your donor yet?


----------



## Bronte

WE HAVE GOT A DONOR YAHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

That better   

I should start DR in November. I am in on Monday as my HIV results are now out of date by a month and they need them again.

Emma - If your reading this, It has taken 7 weeks to get a donor...................... Ok my darling.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## MissTC

[size=30pt]FANTASTIC NEWS BRONTE!!![/size]


----------



## Bronte

Cheers Doll

Bronte xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Wooooooohooooooo Bronte!!!! I'm so chuffed for ya!! 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Thanks Chicken................ Hope them two beans are doing ok. 

Love Brontexx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everyone  

Just been directed here by Andie78 (ta chuck!) as I'm a newbie!  
and am hoping I can join your gang? We're on our second IVF cycle at the Cromwell in Darlington. The first was in Aug with fresh DE (bfn) and the second is now. Started DR last month and stimms yesterday. FET planned (if all goes according to plan) w/c 16 Oct. Praying it is third time lucky and we get the   result we're all hoping for.

Will read some of your previous posts to see who you all are. Looking forward to chatting with you girls.
Take care. TTFN.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hello howmuch longer  

Welcome to the Cromwell loons..   

We'll give you all the support you need during your cycle and really hope you get this  

I am an egg sharer Donor) and had ET last wednesday I test on the 11th October (nail biting stuff   )


Keep us posted and if you need a chat we're here for you hunny.   I will also put your bubbles ending in a 7 as your one of us.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Howmuchlonger.
Welcome hunnie,we girls will keep u sane,nice for u to pop in and join us cromwell chik`s.
I too am a egg sharer(donor) and just had my first icsi cycle at cromwell which has ended in a lovely BFP!! Little success story for u there.Hope all ur dreams come ture and hopfuly this will be ur last cycle.

Goodluck
love kelly


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Wow, well done Kelly, that is great news     and certainly gives me encouragement that I'm going to the right place! Yay!! How many times did it take you? What sort of experiences have you had. Did you conceive on a DE cycle or did you keep all your eggs? Sorry, Q's, Q's, ignore me if you don't want to answer!!

I think you're both saints for being donors. We would have ended up going to Spain if the Cromwell's scheme didn't exist. I can't thank or praise ladies like you enough!     

Mrs Redcap my sisters birthday is on the 11th so I will be thinking of you. Masses and masses of good luck to you.   How are you feeling? Have you got an opinion as to if it's been successful? What are your symptoms? Again, Q's. Q's - please ignore me if you you don't want to answer!


----------



## endometriosislass

Thanks very much.howmuchlonger

It was my first attmept and it was successful  i donating half my eggs to a recipiant ,i absultalty love cromwell wud reccomend it to anyone i havent had a bad word to say about anyone at all at that clinic they are all star`s!!!! Its a very awarding thing that iam doing and cudnt thank myself enough  its in my nature to help women out there as much as possible id do it again tomorrow!!!! If u having questions hun just ask away

goodluck hun
love kelly


----------



## Bronte

Howmuchlonger- Love the photo........... made me chucke.

Im Bronte........ im not eggsharing which means i shouldnt be on here really but i am a cromwell chick so i just gatecrashed and have stayed ever since.

We moved to the Cromwell as we need donor sperm hun.

Mrs Redcap - How are you feeling hun. Should i come over with my straight jacket yet. 

Kelly - Hope your ok sweetie  

Emma - How are you getting on. I havent heard from you for a while.

Bronte xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Brontttteeeeee!!!!

I'm feeling more positive today...had twinges and a couple of strange bubbly sensations down below and nipples have been itchy and tingly on and off.

   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies
Welcome to Howmuchlonger!  I had tx at Cromwell IVF twice hun, unfortunately BFN's, but saving up for another go!  I am a donor recipient!

Vicki - so pleased you have had some symptoms today!!!  Hope you got my message this morning!  Am hoping and praying for you every single day!!!!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Bronte

Miss TC love the piccie.

Bronte xxxx


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone  - havent posted for a while as have felt like I'm in limbo really. 

Bronte - great that they have found a donor for you - very encouraging too.

Kelly - I'm sure I have already said it but congratulations!! When is your scan?? How are you feeling, has it sunk in yet?

Vicki - hope you are coping on the 2ww - you seem to be testing donkeys after your transfer - I keep having a nosey to see if you have tested yet!!

Hi howmuchlonger - I'm hoping to egg share at the clinic too - dont know if they will accept me, but I'm hoping so.

I have my trip down to the clinic tomorrow, will be having counselling and blood tests - the expensive one that my gp couldnt do. I'm really anxious, what does the woman ask you in the counselling?? 

With any luck I sould find out if I will be accepted by the end of the month, and then they need to find me a recipient and then some sperm, and BINGO - we are off!! feels like a long shot.

Hello to all I missed, 

Emma xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nice to see you hun...Nope I've been a very good girl not testing!

the counsellor will just ask a few questions about how you feel about your eggs going to different catergories of society and what you would do if someone was to try and contact you in 18yrs time blah blah blah.

Thats it really!

Good luck at the clinic!

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Emma ~ I was petrified of seeing the councillor but she really is lovely and just wants to see your views on things like Vicki said, She just wants to make sure you have thought about ES properly and understand it all 

Good luck 

Vicki ~ Have just text you Hun   

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya emma

Thanks hun my scan is 23rd and it hasnt sank in yet will do wen i have scan and see little one/ones 
Emma the councilling if fine dont worry about it,i did alot of worrying about it and iam sure a few other girls did to,she isnt there to put a stop or hold ur treatment up (she will tell u that) shes just there to chat to and make sure u know what ur doing by giving a couple half of ur eggs,she doesnt throw questions at u either one question she does ask is"how wud u feel a child contacting u 18years down the line" my response was we deal with it wen it happens!  so just sensible things like that,

Goodluck Chik let us no how it goes
love kelly


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everybody 

I wrote a massive msg to everyone on Tues night but obviously took too long bcoz by the time I'd finished, it had timed out and was all lost!   I could have cried!

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making me so welcome    , I'm sure I'm going to love this site.

Also, a quick hello to Vicki, how are you feeling and hope you've got lods of prg symptoms!!! Sending you masses of  

Also, Emma, from my perspective, the counselling was helpfull. I hadn't even thought of the next 18yrs so it made us ask ourselves some serious questions. She's completely neutral and non judgemental and has nothing to do with the clinic. I'm sure you'll get a recipient quickly too. We were told it was probably going to take 1 - 4 months. It took 2 weeks!!   I don't know about the sperm side. Did they say how long you might have to wait for that?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all having a good night. We have the Dragons Den and The Apprentice tonight so I'm a happy bunny.... 

TTFN


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

how you all doing??

i know im not a cromwell chick however seriously thinking of moving to them now we are self funded!! (however not doing any more tx for 6months as need the time off...plus wanna shed some weight and also just started working)

Kelly- Congrats on your BFP - you inspire me! can wait to hear your new when you have your 1st scan

Vicki- have been thinking of you and L daily- got everything crossed for you both-your such lovely people

Bronte- not much longer now hun and your be a jabbing queen again! how you doing?

Nicky- good luck for tomorrow- this is the begining of your new journey- remember im always here for you xxx

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Mez,

I'd highly recommend Cromwell hun..they're absolutely fab and the consultant is a lovely man.

You're more than welcome to join us here...the more the merrier  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks Mez Hun, Your a diamond  Just gonna finish checking the boards, Jump in the bath then I'll txt ya.

Emma was it today you were at the clinic? How did you get on? 

Hello everyone else  

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Wow Nicky just read ur count down 1 day til u start downregging OMG how quick has that went All the best hun iam sure u will enjoy it i did unless iam just a weirdo 

MJ i wud honestly reccommend the clinic to u its amazing and ALL of the staff are super duper i havent come across a bad moment yet.Goodluck.

Love kelly


----------



## Bronte

Kelly - Good luck for your scan hunny. Not long............. i bet your wishing the days away.

Nicky - OMG you must be feeling so exctied and nervous all rolled into one. I know how i felt.

MJ - Another northeastie on here   Whooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo. The cromwell are great hun, the girls are right. I saw Mr Ashour in his greens the other day and he looks so sweet i wanted to go and hug him . Think i am going maddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.

Vicky - I hope you are ok hun. You have my number if you need to chat.       .

Emma - The counsellor is lovely hun, we didnt really wat to see her as we didnt thik we had much to tell her, seeing as we had been through the whole donor business 4 times, but she is someone to talk to and i felt quite positive when i came out. That was over a month ago of course, and i have cracked up since then   

Hello to Howmuchlonger and Miss TC.   

I am willing the witch to start as i want to be able to ring the clinics for my dates. It looks like i will be testing near xmas day ish..............   im not looking forward to it. I was thinking about just not testing and waiting for my AF to show....................... NORTI BRONTE    musnt think negative thoughts      

Bronte xxx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everyone!! (I've also posted this on the NE's site so apologies if you've already seen it!)

Don't know if I'm teaching my granny how to suck eggs here but I just found out some info that was news to me so may be to you too.   Anyway, I though I'd pass it on just in case.

A nurse at my clinic advised me to start drinking milk at the start of DR (last cycle). I asked her if semi skimmed was OK and she said no it had to be full fat for the protein. I duly drank a pint each day (as instructed) and put on over half a stone.    I have just checked the Food Standards Agency website (which I should have done at the start   ) and it says the following:

"If you're trying to cut down on fat, it's a good idea to go for semi-skimmed or skimmed milk and low-fat yoghurts or fromage frais. These products contain at least the same amount of protein, B vitamins, calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium and zinc as full-fat versions. They just contain less fat."

Sorry if you already knew this but I didn't and I'm chuffed to bits      You can tell little things please me.....

Hope you ladies are all well and having a great day....in the rain!    

TTFN. HML


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Todays appointment went well, I was given my first injection so am officially D-regging 

I got my pretty bright green bag while I was there with needles etc and have cleared the bottom draw in the fridge for my drugs  The nurse said to put them all in the fridge, Does she really mean all of them including the cyclogest? 

I got a pen for stimms too so hopefully that will be easier than doing it myself, I just want to get tomorrows injection out of the way, The nurse did todays so want to have a go myself to make sure I do it right then I will be fine 

Hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Evening ladies - its been a bit quiet on here of late!  

Hope everyone is ok  

*Nicky * - my clinic told me to put cyclogest in fridge too! It does help cos if they get too warm, they melt on your hands when you are trying to insert!  Makes for a sticky mess  

*howmuchlonger * - You're not teaching grannies to suck eggs hun! Any information is welcome on here!!!!!

*Vicki * - just replied to you on the other thread, I am still holding onto the hope that things will change for you come Wednesday!

*Bronte* - any sign of that wicked witch yet hun?

*Kelly* - how's you and that little beany? Just read that you have midwife appt soon! So exciting!!!

*MJ * - did you decide whether to move to the Cromwell? As the other ladies on here have said, it comes highly recommended!

*Emma* - hello honey, and loads of luck on getting accepted!   

No news from me I'm afraid - still in limbo land, hoping desperately to win the lottery or something!!!!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Bronte

The witch will be here in 4 days time  

Bronte xx


----------



## emma73

Hi - super quick post from me - just about to pop out, 

The counselling went well - the woman was so nice - we just nattered for an hour really!! Then the nurse took some blood for the cystic fybrosis (sp) test - I aksed typically how long it takes to be matched and she said  " 6 - 12 weeks, but from looking at you I dont think it will take long to match you with a recipient" - I dont really know what she meant - but anyway I need sperm too before I can do anything. I asked if there was a hope in hell of starting before Christmas and she said possibly!

I hope everyone is ok - Love to all xxxxxxx

Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Morning girls,

Still bleeding I'm afraid..I doubt if the result will change tomorrow.

When I phone clinic with result tomorrow I'm goin to ask for a follow up appointment asap so I can get the ball rolling hopefully for February if they let me share again.

Just such a shame I have nothing better to report.

Love and bubble luck to all

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Vicky - Hun lovely to chat last night. My thoughts are with you and lots of love and hugs coming your way.    If you ever need to  me you have my number hun. I know what your going through and its awful 

My AF has decided to turn up this morning totally out of the blue, she aint due for another few days  . But anyway that means i have rang clinic and im in on the 30th of Oct to start DR. Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Emma Good luck hunny, it would be great of they could get you some sperm hun before xmas. But if not it wont be long, it didnt take me long as you know.

Nicky - Hope your doing ok on the inections. How are you feeling, i hope the headaches are staying away.    

Kelly - Hope your ok hunny. Not long until your scan date.

If i have missed anyome im sorry but the witch is giving me jip and i need to have a lie down with a hot water bottle. I am such a wimp  

Bronte xxx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everyone!  

Just quickly reading through the msgs and yours caught my eye Emma. I think the reason she may have said you will be matched quickly may have something to do with your characteristics. I was told it's easier to match people with popular characteristics than it is if people are too specific in their likes/dislikes. In other words you're a catch!   Good luck getting your wrigglers too    

I've just been for another scan and I'm on target for FET next week. Yipeeeeeeee!!!! My lining is at 7.3 so when I go for another scan on Fri I should be at the required 8mm. I,m going to start a diary in the 2ww section of the boards. It's a bit early but what the hell, I'll take a walk on the wild side....  

Hope everyone is fit and well and not out in this horrible weather (if my hair was bad yesterday it's downright catastrophic today)


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hellooo Crommies  

Just booked my follow up at the clinic for 25th October at 3pm.

Hope they let me share again  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Hello Vicky - Hope you ok hunny,    Good luck for the 25th and im sure you will be able to share. Fingers crossed for you 

Bronte xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies

Vicki - 25 October!  I am at my consultants that day too, but at the hospital in Northallerton.  What time's ya appt hunnie bun?

Love
T
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

My appointment is 3pm T


----------



## MissTC

Oooh no - foiled again!  If your appt was earlier I could have met up with you for a coffee afterwards!! 
Mmmmm, unless I can borrow my sisters car for a bit longer and meet you after your appt  Are you wizzing straight off?


----------



## MrsRedcap

Probably not hunny..we usually go and have a cuppa at morrisons anyway after appointments or a bite to eat in there.

Dunno how long these follow appointments go on for.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aww Vicki ~ If you had made it the day before we could of gone for coffee,I'm there on 24th for a scan and hopefully to start stimms 

Good luck for the follow up Hun, Sorry I never got round to txting you back earlier, It's been soo hectic here this week 

 
Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Oh we got 

Me on 23rd
Nicky on 24th
Vicky 25th

 Just thought i wud do that for sum reason   id feel awful if i ever met anyone at clinic as we always got to dash off as we get a lift over of my not so patient grandad  cant complain thou we get took there waited for and then brought back.

Hope all the cromwell chiks are doing well
godluck to everyone of you 

love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Are you going for a scan on the 23rd Hun?



x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

I go for my scan on 23rd,cromwell just emailed me too to say i will pleased to know they now dont charge for pregnancy scan it was £110 so iam over the moon,thought i wud let u cromwell girls know for wen u girls get ur scan  just stripped my walls so the scan money will pay for my wall paper lol starting to decorate for the christmas 

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nooooo don't mention that 'C' word kelly PLEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## endometriosislass

WHAT
[fly]CHRISTMAS[/fly]

Lmfao just checking u mean that


----------



## MrsRedcap

Bah flamin humbug


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Pah Vicki! It's only about 10 weeks away   I love Christmas  

[fly]       [/fly]

Kelly ~ Great news that you wont have to pay for your scan  Ohh wonder how many you have in there! How are you feeling? 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

I love christmas too enjoy it more then the kids 
I cant wait to find out how mnay are tucked up in there  sooooo excited for scan,Morning sickness starting on a regular basis now feel ill wen its happening and hen went it has past feels great lmao and iam just soooooo knackered all the time.boobs are stilll in agney never eased at all not that iam complaining thou,me and mark born virgins again lol

Goodluck with ur treatment hunnie bun
Love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thats fab news that you have sicky symptoms............ Well maybes not for you but it's a good sign all is well Hun if you know what I mean 

will that make you nearly 8 weeks on the 23rd Hun? If so you should be able to see the heartbeat/s clearly by that time 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky yea will be able to see things clear as day,shame i have to wait til over the wekend but happy i will be able to see more ,so well worth the wait ill be 7week 6days so practically 8week mark yea 

Hows downregging going?Any side affects? i hope they are staying well away from u,i found downregging ok actually infact the whole cycle really never suffered which is a bonus i suppose.Goodluck u will be in tww before u know it Scary or what 

Love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Yeah it's going fine so far (touch wood) The only problem I have had is I have totally lost a packet of Rocky Bars, I put them away somewhere last night and needed a chocolate fix today (yeah naughty I know but we do get these cravings that are hard to shift  ) went to get them and cannot for the life of me find them anywhere   I even searched the cleaner cupboard under the kitchen sink! 

So I've had pears and custard instead, But would still like to know where they are........  

x x x


----------



## MissTC

Oooh Nicky - pears and custard?  Strange lady  

Have you looked under your bed or in the freezer??    I lost one of my scarves once and found it in the freezer!  Methinks I may have been a little drunk when I took it off! 

Luv
T
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Miss TC said:


> Oooh Nicky - pears and custard? Strange lady


Have you never had tinned pears and custard?  It's yummy lol  



Miss TC said:


> Have you looked under your bed or in the freezer??  I lost one of my scarves once and found it in the freezer! Methinks I may have been a little drunk when I took it off!


  It's supposed to keep you warm! How's it gonna do that after it's spent the night in the freezer 

Yeah I did check the freezer `just incase`   I wish I could blame the drink but I haven't drank for ages!  It's that MJ's fault, If she wasn't coming round last night I would never of tidied up and put them `away`   Well I've got to blame it on someone other than myself haven't I?  

x x x


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everyone

Not good news I'm afraid. The clinic defrosted the embies this morn and it looks like 99% probability that none are any good. 3 were at 4 cell and the remaining 1 was a 3 cell. All lost cells on thawing and were at 1 cell, with the original 4 cell gaining 1 cell back. Like the embryologist says though, that could be because it was due to cleave just before it was frosted. 

She offered to put the 3 cell one back but "didn/t hold out much hope". My DP came up with the suggestion that we leave it in the incubator until tomorrow to see if it continues to grow. The embie woman (Helen is she called?) said (I thought rather harshly) that if it was going to continue to grow it would grow inside me as well as out. I pointed out that I would rather know now whether this is over than be paranoid, anxious, worried, concerned, wound up etc. etc. for the next 2 weeks. I would have thought it was common sense but maybe that's just me.

I now feel angry, tired, emotional, miserable, useless, depressed, in fact, you name it and I'm feeling it. I just don't know how long I can keep on doing this for. If someone said it will definately work but we don't know when, I would be ok with it. But I could go on for another 2.5 years and get doodly squat. But be older, more depressed, feel more like a failure and poorer.

Anyway, sorry to be a moaning minnie but it helps knowing that you know what I'm going through.

Hope everyone is OK and at least your treatment/pg is going smoothly!
Take care girls!


----------



## MissTC

Howmuchlonger  I have sent you a PM honey


----------



## endometriosislass

Howmuchlonger

So sorry to read ur post hun if it were me i wud think of that one embryo as my miricle hun.mircles no matter how big or small do happen hunnie.Goodluck i just read ur dairy FAB news about it not deteriating  
Wish u all the best hun.

Love kelly


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi girls

Bad news. Stubborn little blighter has stood firm and is going nowhere!   Obviously a fair weather embie so maybe just as well as it's never that warm in the NE!

So, back to the drawing board or in our case, back to the donor waiting list. Hey ho....! Thank you in advance, whomever my next donor lady is! I'm relying on you!

Thank you for all your messages of support, it helps a lot. 

Hope everyone is well and fit and good and happy....

Good luck with your morning sickness Kelly. I think it's a good sign though isn't it? Means all the hormones are kicking in and you and the babe are healthy?

TTFN. Wendy

P.s. Pears and custard? Yum!!


----------



## MissTC

Hey girls, more for Kelly and Vicki really - just had message from Tracy Pickle!  She is fine and well and hopes to start cycling again Feb/March time!  
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass

Awww thanks tracey for lettign us know how she is getting on.Has she still got internet? not sen her around for AGES or was she taken time off comps?.There seems to be a few cycling in febuary already lucky month for u all i hope!!!Cheerz me deerz


----------



## Renee_

Hey everyone  

Can we join you girls on here?

Not too hot on the process of everything and only just getting all bloods done at GP, but we`re really excited at the prospect of recieving our treatment at darlington..... Hoping to start ASAP, so it would be good to pick up any tips and advice from everyone before we attend open evening/initial consultation.....

We were initially going to go with Listers but we`ve come across some really bad reviews. Only heard positive feedback from Darlington so guess we`re headed in the right direction!  

Absolutely petrified at the thought of not being accepted for egg sharing though!


Evette & Karl x


----------



## lambklly2

Hi girls can I join you, Im at the cromwell in darlington on the 26th of oct for the egg share meeting 6-8pm and their on the 25th for the initial conseltation. Does anyone know if I go to the meeting and still go on the 27th for the initial consultation, do i still pay the £150 fee?? Dont know how it works. Kelly and nikki I know ive already asked you both a few questions  

Thankyou 

Kelly W  xxxxx


----------



## Bronte

Just wanted to say a quick hi to Lambklly and give Wendy a  .

Catch up later as been away on hols and still recovering.

Only a week to go DR.

Bronte xx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi everybody  

Thanks for the   Bronte, glad Scotland was nice. I'm half Scottish, my mother is from Elgin and I was born in Arbroath (Dad was in the Navy at the time), Och the nooo Jimmeh!!

I'm after some info if you lovely ladies are able to help. I'm a wee bit miffed at the Cromwell, I'm still waiting for them to ring me a week after I left them a message following failed FET. Not good.   Also, I was talking to one of the North Easties and she mentioned CERAM, a spanish clinic with impressive results. I've researched a few of the foreign clinics and I'm thinking of trying a clinic in Barthelona (I know it's Barcelona but I like saying it with a lisp or better still, a lithp!) But I digress...

What I'm wondering is, if I ask the Cromwell, will they provide copies of my medical tests and treatment notes or will they tell me to take a running jump? Also, I'll need a clinic to do the scans, again what do you think their response would be? I could just ring them up and ask them but I just wondered if anyone knew of anyone who had tried.  

Apologies if you don't think I should post on this thread but hopefully you'll be able to help me out. I don't want to walk away from the Cromwell completely because a) I may not be able to get in anywhere abroad and b) I may want to go back there for a second child. OO-er, who am I kidding?

Hi and welcome to Evette and lambklly2. Hope the Cromwell works out for you. These girls are lovely and will look after you until you end up like endio...lass    

TTFN


----------



## Mrs_H

Tracy 

Just seen this post woohooo that's amazing i am so very happy for you, i hope and pray it won't be long before you get your very long awaited BFP pleaseeeeeee !!!! 

Lots of love 
Sara xxx
bless your parents how lovely of them xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]OMG wooohooooo[/fly]

Tracey iam over the moooooooooooooooooooon for u hunnie i really am,I can just imagine how much this means to u and wow what lovely fab parents u have bet u cant thank them enough.Wooohooo u are going to be on the rolercoster again in no time chik.I REALLY REALLY hope this is the one for u and imagine how lovely it wud be not for just u but for ur parents to think the misery they have pulled there daughter from AWWWW i cud give ur mam and dad big kiss and cuddle and they arent giving me the money lol I wud love to have seen ur face wen they told u.best christmas to remeber eh even better wen u get that positive on THIS CYCLE!!!!!!
Come on girls u can do it hunnie bun!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Nearly as excited as u lmao

Love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Kelly, Sara, thank you so much for your lovely replies.  I am too excited to type! ha ha ha  but I cant stay off FF, I just know how much you girls really understand what this means to me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

oh hun it's just the greatest news .... now all you & Baz saving can go towards buying baby things         

 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Tracey i can just picture u like funky freyda on ur display pic lmao  
Dont blame u one bit either yikes ur going to be cycling Very soon!!!!

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Tracy my love,

I knew it would come good for you sweetheart...Wonder if the lucky 7 might have had something to do with it?   But I'm also a firm believer that where theres bad good can come out of it.

My parents paid for our Egg share...makes you so appreciate your parents more and what they will sacrifice for you...to pay for our treatment mum saved her overtime money.

methinks a big bunch of flowers are in order for your mum and dad  

So pack in the **** (you have an incentive now)...start taking your vits and chill ready for your next cycle.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

wow Tracy that's fantastic news Hunny    
It's such a great feeling to know that your parents want this to happen for you as much as we do ourselves.  
My mum and dad have money aside for treatment for us but we are doing it ourselves this cycle and saving that for a rainy day, ( If this cycle doesn't work) Heck with any luck they will be spending it on the grand child/ren very soon  

As for me AF has finally arrived tonight Whoo hoo!! I don't think I'll be able to start stimms tomorrow though, It's very light and my scan last week showed lining was 8mm's so it could be even thicker now  But heck at least she's arrived 

Hope everyone is OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Nicky - dont say this very often on FF  BUT  Yaaayhayyyyyyyyy the wicked witch is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great news honey              
Good luck with scan tomorrow, hopefully you will be able to start stimming real soon!  
Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

NICKY 
FABAROONNNNNNNYYY!!!
So glad she has shown her face u never no thou about starting stimms i was worried as i think it was my lightest period ever and only lasted 2-3days at most and i got the go ahead.Just like u to have bleed like u say thou even if they dont start u on stimms u have af which is the main thing to get things moving in right direction

Wooohooooo
Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope ur all well

Sorry to gatecrash ur thread

i just wanted to say

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO

well done nickys af!!!!!!!!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for u tomorrow darlin

Love to u all

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nicky...

As long as you bleed it's all ok hunny...mine was very very light...like kelly my lightest ever period.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry girls, Another ME posts here,

I'm just back from my scan and they are now talking about cancelling the cycle because the cysts are still there 
The con who did the scan was all set for cancelling there and then but was then reminded I'm under another con at the clinic so he needs to speak to him first. The nurse did say there is a couple of options so I am to go back this afternoon and see what they can suggest.

They just said because of the size of the cysts (both over 2cm)  I wont respond well enough to have enough eggs for both myself and the recipient 

It's been one of those days since before I even got out of bed this morning! You know the days where everything goes wrong, Yup well today I am having one of those days!! 

Will pop back and update when I get back from the clinic this afternoon.

Thanks for the good luck msgs tho 

Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass

OMG nicky iam soo sorry to here about ur nasty cysts hun,why are they alwasy a pain in the bum for everyone.I really really hope there is news wen u go back to clinic this afternoon,let us no a.s.a.p of course u will.Dont no where this run of bad luck is coming from but wish that black cloud wud move away from u poor girls.Take care and once again goodluck chik they will do whats best for u either way iam sure.

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Nicky I'm so sorry hunny.  

Don't be suprised they say carry on with the cycle at no additional cost but you won't be able to egg share again or carry on donate all the eggs and have a free cycle yourself at a later date.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Bronte

Nicky Fingers crossed you can still continue on with this cycle.     

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

The nurse phoned and they have cancelled my cycle  
I'm gutted!  The cons have both had a talk and agreed it's best for both parties to cancel.

Vicki ~ I'm so sorry Hun, You rang just at the same time I broke down  Sorry for blubbering down the phone at you but thanks for ringing chick 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nicky..I have big shoulders hun....made especially for tears  

Things will come right sweetheart

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky 
Iam so so sorry hunnie,u must be totally gutted and iam gutted for u,Chin up hunnie u will be cycling again before u now it and then ur body will reckonise the drugs and get ready for the boost like Kate they will most likely try our a different type of downregg on u,All the best nicky
Huge hugz coming ur way.
Love kelly


----------



## MissTC

Nicky honey
I know I said it in text yesterday but I really am sorry honey, and if you need a shoulder, like Mrs R says, mine is very big tooo!

Sending you lots of hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## MissTC

Oh lord where have all the Cromwell girls gone?  

This poor thread was nearly over on page2!!!  Hope everyone is well!  As for me, I am still waiting for that call/letter from Cromwell to say we have been matched.  Not looking hopeful this side of Xmas now though    Never mind - New Year new start and all that!

Huge hugs to everyone!  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I'm still here but wont be going until Jan/Feb again, I have my fingers crossed that AF isn't too late this cycle then I can have my scan and find out if the blasted cysts have gone! 

Have been thinking about this scan, They wont charge me for it will they? It's them that's told me to go for a scan, and if I was scanned before I started DR in the first place maybe's they would of been picked up then! 

I agree with you Hun, New year new start! Who knows, We could be cycle buddies 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

There could be every chance they could charge you Nicky as it's not part of your tx.

But then again...who knows. I'd ask them.


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Iam not there but my frosties are  
Nicky i honestly dont think u will be charged,I was supposed to be charged for my scan but they have took charges off for scans so i was told.Just give them a quick call or even a email and ask them but i deffintaly dont think so.they are the ones requiring the scan not as if u are asking for it.
Cant wait til ur posting about ur match    I think it will be before christmas!! If not u will be busy with chrismtas it will fly by them u will be into the new year,like u say new year new start.

Love kelly


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies,

Quickie as have got reflexology this morning. My AF is here Whhoo hoooooooooooooooo she started yesterday at 5.30am, got me out of bed with chronic stomach pain, but never mind.

So Baseline on Tuesday and stimms if everything is ok.

Nicky - Good luck sweetie for Jan/Feb i might be cycling with you if it dont work this time.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Bronte said:


> Nicky - Good luck sweetie for Jan/Feb i might be cycling with you if it dont work this time.


Pardon?  I didn't quite hear that! That didn't sound like PMA to me young lady   
I have everything crossed that you will not be cycling with me In jan/feb because you will already be PG  

You going on Thusrday Hunny?

Kelly, Vicki ~Thanks for that  I'll ask them when I ring to make the appointment for the scan 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC

Yay, lovely to see you all back    

Nicky, I dont think they will charge you honey, fingers crossed they dont anyway    

Bronte -   stop with that negative talk! As Nicky says, you cant be our cycle buddy in Jan cos you will already be PG!!!!

Huge hugs to everyone
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## birdiew

Hi Nicky

Sounds like we could be cycling together in the new year,I am just witing to be matched, but they have said Tx won't start till the new year and there should be no problem matching by then.

good luck with your scan

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73913.new#new​


----------

